# Hex FRVR - Hexagonal Tetris with quirky music



## Rasmus Hartvig (Oct 14, 2015)

Hi guys

Thought I'd throw this here. I got to make the music for a fun puzzle game that's becoming quite popular.

It's free to play in a browser: http://hex.frvr.com/

Also free for iOS / Android (ads shown very rarely):
https://itunes.apple.com/app/id1036010745
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.frvr.hex

Hope you like the game and music!


----------

